
Troll Submits Game to Steam Greenlight Without Developer's Consent - kaushalkpr
http://www.dominantwire.com/2015/06/SteamGreenlightTrolledFollowingKickstarterScam.html
======
Zekio
at least those games now get a lot of free publicity, for when they apply
themselves to Steam Greenlight.

